# Coolidor with High Humidity Issue.



## rizzjustrizz (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi all,

As the title says my 50qt cooler is holding at 74% humidity. Even though I have removed the humidification beads about 2 days ago and only 1 kiity litter bag (about 200grams/ 7 ounces) is in there.

I got 4 boxes in there 1 empty, 2 with 9 cigars and 1 with about 20 cigars.

yet the humity has been the same for some time. It was 74 % when the beads were in there and is still 74% after taking them out. 

Not sure what is the issue. Is it the boxes releasing the humity or the KL is too wet to lower the humidity?

Your thoughts guys and gals.

Best regards
Reza.


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

First off is your hygrometer calibrated? If so just add _dry_ kitty litter and it should lower the humidity.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2011)

If you absolutely can't keep it down, try removing the boxes. Let them dry out for a few hours and put them back in


----------



## rizzjustrizz (Jun 19, 2011)

thanks for the advise guys. Will do accordingly.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

protekk said:


> If so just add _dry_ kitty litter and it should lower the humidity.


+1 on the dry kitty litter. It will work wonders on high rH if you give it time. Just put in a small bowl or Tupperware of it in there and wait a day.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Dry kitter litter should clear that problem right up for ya! That stuff truly is amazing. I seasoned some drawers before putting them in my wineador and the humidity spiked to 75ish right away. A bunch of dry litter and it was down to 65 in no time. I've also had good luck in my large tupperdor with Boveda packs. It's a 32 quart bin (give or take a couple quarts), and two 69 rh packs are holding dead set at that number with six boxes in it.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Because the cigars and boxes retain moisture it can take weeks for the RH to lower. Removing the boxes will speed things up but I would be hesitant to use anything that will quickly reduce humidity. Wrappers, binders and fillers can all dry at different rates and quickly drying them can cause problems. IMO the best way to deal with this is just leave the cigars and boxes in there and let them equalize on their own, and use a dry box to get the cigars you want to smoke to a smokeable condition.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

My cooler was holding a pretty high RH since the addition of 3 boxes ordered in the last month. It went from a steady 67-68% to about 72%. They've since dried out a bit and the humidity is back to the desired level and holding steady. I had a feeling the new cigars were really wet, since they had been backordered for a while and just came back into stock when they were sent. My guess is that they are really fresh from the manufacturer, since they did reek a bit of ammonia, and needed quite a bit of drying out. A month later and everything is fine; humidity leveled off and the boxes don't reek of ammonia anymore.


----------



## rizzjustrizz (Jun 19, 2011)

bazookajoe said:


> Because the cigars and boxes retain moisture it can take weeks for the RH to lower. Removing the boxes will speed things up but I would be hesitant to use anything that will quickly reduce humidity. Wrappers, binders and fillers can all dry at different rates and quickly drying them can cause problems. IMO the best way to deal with this is just leave the cigars and boxes in there and let them equalize on their own, and use a dry box to get the cigars you want to smoke to a smokeable condition.


Thanks david for that. I will keep things as they are and just add dry KL.

BTW what is Dry boxing?!


----------



## rizzjustrizz (Jun 19, 2011)

Mike, Joe, James:- Thanks guys. Will add Dry KL


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

rizzjustrizz said:


> Thanks david for that. I will keep things as they are and just add dry KL.
> 
> BTW what is Dry boxing?!


Dry boxing is just what it sounds like. You put some sticks in a box that isn't in you humi in order to lower the humidity of the stick or "dry them out" so that they are a more enjoyable smoke.


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

Dry boxing helps the burn and flavor of the cigar by getting rid of excess moisture the cigar may be retaining.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

rizzjustrizz said:


> Thanks david for that. I will keep things as they are and just add dry KL.
> 
> BTW what is Dry boxing?!


As mentioned by the guys above, dry boxing is just putting your cigars in a non-humidified cigar box or small cheap humidor to help bring the rh down to smokeable condition. If your cigars are in the mid 70's rh-wise that can take from a few days to a week or so. If you only have a cigar box that doesn't seal well I would still use it as a dry box but put it in something else that does seal well (tupperware, ziploc etc.). With some practice you'll be able to tell when the cigars are ready to smoke.


----------

